# Why Do You Love God?



## Astroboy (Jul 2, 2011)

I would like to know from people's heart - why do you love God. Something which comes naturally from your heart. No scripture quotes! If you don't love God...no problem...then just don't write anything.

This thread is not about defining what is God or God's attributes, just plain simple heart-felt thoughts from you.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 2, 2011)

I love the formless and eternal creative force who abides within all of creation because I have never felt abandoned in any moment of life. Everything in SGGS is true.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 2, 2011)

I would like to love the timeless one, but at present I suppose its early days, we are just getting to know each other, I would like one day to love the timeless one as I love my wife or my mother and father,


----------



## hpannu (Jul 2, 2011)

Vaheguru / Rabb / God - is the only real rishta ( relationship ) we have, that's the reason i love Vaheguru. Everything else is false..........


----------



## RamanS (Jul 2, 2011)

I love God because contemplating It brings me a sense of wonder and joy in times of comfort...and peace in stressful times.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 2, 2011)

What RamanS ji said!

Harry ji:  I find that although I don't understand yet, the love is still there.  It is for love that I try to understand.  Perhaps you already do love deep on the inside and it's about realising that love more than establishing a relationship?


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 3, 2011)

Ishna said:


> What RamanS ji said!
> 
> Harry ji:  I find that although I don't understand yet, the love is still there.  It is for love that I try to understand.  Perhaps you already do love deep on the inside and it's about realising that love more than establishing a relationship?



Ishnabhenji, 

Here is where we have a slight problem, in 20 years time, if someone were to tell me where I went wrong 20 years ago, it would have been to continue on the path of manmukh. So the truth is that I will find what I have been looking for in the pursuit of drink, drugs, women, in the creator. Now this I accept as absolute truth. I would go further, I am a slave to this truth, as I would rather be a slave to the truth than a slave to lust. 

To that end, the Guru can have my head anytime he wants, as he is correct in everything that he has said. I respect that, I have enslaved myself to it, but loving it is hard for me, for many years there was much sewa, but none of it was done with love, all out of responsibility, and the desire to do the right thing, the truth is , although I have the spirit of the creator inside me, it is dwarfed by the spirit in you, I have just enough to keep me going on this path, to counter all the self hate and despisement that has built up over the years, I hope given time, this will subside and the feelings of love for the self, and then ultimately the creator can begin


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 3, 2011)

I love God for no reason at all. 
I mean I love God for too many reasons. 
I wish I could start somewhere!
I know I will get down to it.


----------



## Annie (Jul 3, 2011)

What an interesting question. I don't know. I think I love God in the same way the arm or leg loves the body... It can not do otherwise but to belong and work as a part of the whole - that is its nature. We are all a part of God, and the essence of God flows within us.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 3, 2011)

God is love. 

because one who truly, deeply, unconditionally loves, loves everyone, loves all of life. He who loves, the more he loves, the bigger his love is, the more Godly we call this being.

To love God is to love and feel loved.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 4, 2011)

Reading through these comments are making me extremely aware that before you even get to the first line of the SGGS, Ek Onkar, you cannot proceed any further until you have resolved the loving of god issue. 

Those words clearly need to be read with the love of god in your heart, otherwise I would imagine they lose power and effect, as you are then in effect, without the love, reading a book, rather than the long letter from a loved one. Maybe its the lack of love that turns people into empty vessels with much finery on the outside and nothing inside.

God is the father that I rebelled against for years, I mocked him, intentionally went down paths he forbade, I heightened the rebellion by enjoying the sadness in his eyes as I merrily went down the path of self destruction, not once, but many many times, and each time, I found myself still complete and not destroyed, the height of ego is to believe in god, yet to refuse to bow down before him., yet, he never burned the bridges, he always kept an open dialogue, sometimes he would speak to me, never angry, always with humour, gentle, like a father whose son could do no wrong, just misdirected. 

I wonder if the relationship between god and human is how the relationship should be between human and child. I firmly believe god lives in me, I also firmly believes he loves me, actually I believe that the love he has for me is a template for how we should all love each other. When you have a headstrong child, do you forcibly forbid him from doing things, or do you allow him ( i speak in the male, as I have a stepson) to make his own mistakes and be there to pick him up when he has fallen, and gently ask him what he has learnt, and then move forward...

Part of me feels I do not deserve this love, and that guilt causes the problem in loving back. You see this in humans, someone wrongs you, you forgive them, but they still behave as if you are angry with them, as they cannot forgive themselves, which just makes things more difficult, as your forgiveness is in your hands, but their own, well thats for them to deal with, perhaps that is pride. Is it pride that stops you from accepting that you have done wrong, and the other person is bigger for forgiving. 

I do not even know If I know what love is anymore, but one thing I do feel inside me, is that as soon as I am big enough to accept the grace and love of the creator without pride and ego, my ability to love will be increased infinitely. 

I do not think this is a case of learning how to love, but stripping away the last shreds of pride and forgiving myself for being such an idiot, and being happy that the father is able not only to forgive me, but integrate what I have learn't into his way, and that my friends isn't actually as hard as it sounds winkingmunda


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 4, 2011)

Because he is love, and i am love, and we all are love at our core.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 4, 2011)

Harry ji, I think even the most rebellious child still has love for the parent deep down inside somewhere.

I did a search for the word 'child' at SriGranth and returned 252 results.  Most of the shabads talk about a person's attachment to children and spouse, but I found a couple which sound like they could have been written with you in mind!

*ahem* *cracks fingers*

Ang 51  http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=51&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=0 
<table style="width: 505px; height: 826px;" cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td>ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਘਰੁ  ੭  ॥ 
 Sirīrāg mėhlā 5 gẖar 7. 
 Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl, Seventh House: 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਤੇਰੈ  ਭਰੋਸੈ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਮੈ  ਲਾਡ  ਲਡਾਇਆ  ॥ 
 Ŧerai bẖarosai pi▫āre mai lād ladā▫i▫ā. 
 Relying on Your Mercy, Dear Lord, I have indulged in sensual pleasures. 
</td></tr> <tr><td> ਭੂਲਹਿ  ਚੂਕਹਿ  ਬਾਰਿਕ  ਤੂੰ  ਹਰਿ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਮਾਇਆ  ॥੧॥ 
 Bẖūlėh cẖūkėh bārik ṯūŉ har piṯā mā▫i▫ā. ||1|| 
 Like a foolish child, I have made mistakes. O Lord, You are my Father and Mother. ||1|| 
</td></tr> <tr><td> ਸੁਹੇਲਾ  ਕਹਨੁ  ਕਹਾਵਨੁ  ॥ 
 Suhelā kahan kahāvan. 
 It is easy to speak and talk, 
 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਤੇਰਾ  ਬਿਖਮੁ  ਭਾਵਨੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
 Ŧerā bikẖam bẖāvan. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
 but it is difficult to accept Your Will. ||1||Pause|| 
</td></tr> <tr><td> ਹਉ  ਮਾਣੁ  ਤਾਣੁ  ਕਰਉ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਹਉ  ਜਾਨਉ  ਆਪਾ  ॥ 
 Ha▫o māṇ ṯāṇ kara▫o ṯerā ha▫o jān▫o āpā. 
 I stand tall; You are my Strength. I know that You are mine. 
</td></tr> <tr><td> ਸਭ  ਹੀ  ਮਧਿ  ਸਭਹਿ  ਤੇ  ਬਾਹਰਿ  ਬੇਮੁਹਤਾਜ  ਬਾਪਾ  ॥੨॥ 
 Sabẖ hī maḏẖ sabẖėh ṯe bāhar bemuhṯāj bāpā. ||2|| 
 Inside of all, and outside of all, You are our Self-sufficient Father. ||2|| 
</td></tr> <tr><td> ਪਿਤਾ  ਹਉ  ਜਾਨਉ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਕਵਨ  ਜੁਗਤਾ  ॥ 
 Piṯā ha▫o jān▫o nāhī ṯerī kavan jugṯā. 
 O Father, I do not know-how can I know Your Way? </td></tr></tbody></table>
<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td>ਬੰਧਨ  ਮੁਕਤੁ  ਸੰਤਹੁ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਰਾਖੈ  ਮਮਤਾ  ॥੩॥ 
 Banḏẖan mukaṯ sanṯahu merī rākẖai mamṯā. ||3|| 
 He frees us from bondage, O Saints, and saves us from possessiveness. ||3|| 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਭਏ  ਕਿਰਪਾਲ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਰਹਿਓ  ਆਵਣ  ਜਾਣਾ  ॥ 
 Bẖa▫e kirpāl ṯẖākur rahi▫o āvaṇ jāṇā. 
 Becoming Merciful, my Lord and Master has ended my comings and goings in reincarnation. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਗੁਰ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਪਛਾਣਾ  ॥੪॥੨੭॥੯੭॥ 
 Gur mil Nānak pārbarahm pacẖẖāṇā. ||4||27||97|| 
 Meeting with the Guru, Nanak has recognized the Supreme Lord God. ||4||27||97|| </td></tr></tbody></table>
japposatnamwaheguru:

Ang 383:  http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=383&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=0 

<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td>ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
 Āsā mėhlā 5. 
 Aasaa, Fifth Mehl: 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਆਗੈ  ਹੀ  ਤੇ  ਸਭੁ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਹੂਆ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਕਿ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਗਿਆਨਾ  ॥ 
 Āgai hī ṯe sabẖ kicẖẖ hū▫ā avar kė jāṇai gi▫ānā. 
 Everything is pre-ordained; what else can be known through study? 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਭੂਲ  ਚੂਕ  ਅਪਨਾ  ਬਾਰਿਕੁ  ਬਖਸਿਆ  ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ  ਭਗਵਾਨਾ  ॥੧॥ 
 Bẖūl cẖūk apnā bārik bakẖsi▫ā pārbarahm bẖagvānā. ||1|| 
 The errant child has been forgiven by the Supreme Lord God. ||1|| 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਦੀਨ  ਕਉ  ਰਾਖਿ  ਲੀਆ  ॥ 
 Saṯgur merā saḏā ḏa▫i▫ālā mohi ḏīn ka▫o rākẖ lī▫ā. 
 My True Guru is always merciful; He has saved me, the meek one. 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਕਾਟਿਆ  ਰੋਗੁ  ਮਹਾ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਹਰਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਮੁਖਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਦੀਆ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
 Kāti▫ā rog mahā sukẖ pā▫i▫ā har amriṯ mukẖ nām ḏī▫ā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
 He has cured me of my disease, and I have obtained the greatest peace; He has placed the Ambrosial Name of the Lord in my mouth. ||1||Pause|| 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਅਨਿਕ  ਪਾਪ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਪਰਹਰਿਆ  ਬੰਧਨ  ਕਾਟੇ  ਮੁਕਤ  ਭਏ  ॥ 
 Anik pāp mere parhari▫ā banḏẖan kāte mukaṯ bẖa▫e. 
 He has washed away my countless sins; He has cut away my bonds, and I am liberated. 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਅੰਧ  ਕੂਪ  ਮਹਾ  ਘੋਰ  ਤੇ  ਬਾਹ  ਪਕਰਿ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਕਾਢਿ  ਲੀਏ  ॥੨॥ 
 Anḏẖ kūp mahā gẖor ṯe bāh pakar gur kādẖ lī▫e. ||2|| 
 He has taken me by the arm, and pulled me out of the terrible, deep dark pit. ||2|| 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਭਏ  ਸਗਲ  ਭਉ  ਮਿਟਿਆ  ਰਾਖੇ  ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰੇ  ॥ 
 Nirbẖa▫o bẖa▫e sagal bẖa▫o miti▫ā rākẖe rākẖanhāre. 
 I have become fearless, and all my fears have been erased. The Savior Lord has saved me. 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਐਸੀ  ਦਾਤਿ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਕਾਰਜ  ਸਗਲ  ਸਵਾਰੇ  ॥੩॥ 
 Aisī ḏāṯ ṯerī parabẖ mere kāraj sagal savāre. ||3|| 
 Such is Your generosity, O my God, that You have resolved all my affairs. ||3|| 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਗੁਣ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਮਨਿ  ਮੇਲਾ  ॥ 
 Guṇ niḏẖān sāhib man melā. 
 My mind has met with my Lord and Master, the treasure of excellence. 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਸਰਣਿ  ਪਇਆ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਹੇਲਾ  ॥੪॥੯॥੪੮॥ 
 Saraṇ pa▫i▫ā Nānak sohelā. ||4||9||48|| 
 Taking to His Sanctuary, Nanak has become blissful. ||4||9||48|| </td></tr></tbody></table>


Ang 478:  http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=478&g=1&h=0&r=1&t=1&p=0&k=0 

<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td>ਆਸਾ  ॥ 
 Āsā. 
 Aasaa: 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਸੁਤੁ  ਅਪਰਾਧ  ਕਰਤ  ਹੈ  ਜੇਤੇ  ॥ 
 Suṯ aprāḏẖ karaṯ hai jeṯe. 
 As many mistakes as the son commits, 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਜਨਨੀ  ਚੀਤਿ  ਨ  ਰਾਖਸਿ  ਤੇਤੇ  ॥੧॥ 
 Jannī cẖīṯ na rākẖas ṯeṯe. ||1|| 
 his mother does not hold them against him in her mind. ||1|| 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਰਾਮਈਆ  ਹਉ  ਬਾਰਿਕੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ॥ 
 Rām▫ī▫ā ha▫o bārik ṯerā. 
 O Lord, I am Your child. 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਕਾਹੇ  ਨ  ਖੰਡਸਿ  ਅਵਗਨੁ  ਮੇਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
 Kāhe na kẖandas avgan merā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
 Why not destroy my sins? ||1||Pause|| 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਜੇ  ਅਤਿ  ਕ੍ਰੋਪ  ਕਰੇ  ਕਰਿ  ਧਾਇਆ  ॥ 
 Je aṯ karop kare kar ḏẖā▫i▫ā. 
 If the son, in anger, runs away, 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਤਾ  ਭੀ  ਚੀਤਿ  ਨ  ਰਾਖਸਿ  ਮਾਇਆ  ॥੨॥ 
 Ŧā bẖī cẖīṯ na rākẖas mā▫i▫ā. ||2|| 
 even then, his mother does not hold it against him in her mind. ||2|| 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਚਿੰਤ  ਭਵਨਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਪਰਿਓ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ॥ 
 Cẖinṯ bẖavan man pari▫o hamārā. 
 My mind has fallen into the whirlpool of anxiety. 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਨਾਮ  ਬਿਨਾ  ਕੈਸੇ  ਉਤਰਸਿ  ਪਾਰਾ  ॥੩॥ 
 Nām binā kaise uṯras pārā. ||3|| 
 Without the Naam, how can I cross over to the other side? ||3|| 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਦੇਹਿ  ਬਿਮਲ  ਮਤਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਰੀਰਾ  ॥ 
 Ḏėh bimal maṯ saḏā sarīrā. 
 Please, bless my body with pure and lasting understanding, Lord; 

 </td></tr> <tr><td> ਸਹਜਿ  ਸਹਜਿ  ਗੁਨ  ਰਵੈ  ਕਬੀਰਾ  ॥੪॥੩॥੧੨॥ 
 Sahj sahj gun ravai kabīrā. ||4||3||12|| 
 in peace and poise, Kabeer chants the Praises of the Lord. ||4||3||12|| </td></tr></tbody></table>
wahkaur


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 4, 2011)

I think that was about as personal as it could get, its almost as if the words were written specially for me, thank you for taking the time to help, and now Im really going to show my ignorance, as you know, simran is not really my thing, but would there be a shabad i can listen to, set to music, that encapsulates these words?


----------



## Ishna (Jul 4, 2011)

Harry bhaji, I will send to you via PM.


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 5, 2011)

I love God because that's who I am, that's who everyone and  everything is, with this realization I can honestly say that I even  love my so called enemies, for they are only ignorant of who they are  and because they don't realize their true selves.


----------



## pamma (Jul 5, 2011)

I love God coz he is the silent listener to all my problems, the giver of all my joys and unlike all worldly relations he demands nothing in return, just love and respect. Where can I get such a friend?


----------



## Astroboy (Jul 11, 2011)

God has a brilliant sense of humor....:yippie:


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 25, 2011)

I love God for playing hide and seek with me in this realm of duality.


----------



## Lee (Aug 25, 2011)

We love God becuase we have no other option.

I love my dad, he is not a good man nor has he been a good dad, he is my dad however.  I owe my existance to him, and although sometimes I might wish to hate him, I simply cannot do so, he is my dad.

How then can I help but do anything other than love God?


----------

